# Wildcat for sale



## 7mm08 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have 2011 Forest River Wildcat model 31ts 5th wheel it has 3 slide outs, pop up tv in rear, electric fire place, 2 love seat that make into beds, queen master bed, up graded 16" tires and wheels and much more.


Asking $23,000.00 well consider best offer. It is in GREAT SHAPE!!!!


pm me for questions.


Thanks 

Larry


----------

